# Deskmod



## tomruijgrok (May 1, 2013)

Hello,
Today I decided to do a casemod. I was looking around the internet, and I saw a guy who has made his computer in his desk.  I thought it would  be fun if I did this myself. So I decided to make a computer into a desk. I got 2 weeks vacation. So I got a lot of time to mod my pc. Of coarse I am going to use watercooling
The hardware I am going to use is: 
Cpu: i7 2600k
Motherboard: Asrock z77 extreme 4
RAM: ?
GPU: gt 630, end of may this will be gtx 680
SSD: Samsung 840 pro 128gb
HDD 1:  WD 2tb
HDD 2:  WD 1.5tb
HDD: 500gb unknown Brand
Power Supply: ? 

Watercooling:

Pump: Koolance PMP-500
Radiator: 1x 480mm, 1x 240mm
Reservoir 2x EK/Multioption RES x2 – 400 Advanced
5meter tubes
2000ml blue water

Fans
10x black fans
6x Blue LED fans

Here are some drawings: 

Sketchup: 







[/URL][/IMG]

Front view






[/URL][/IMG]

Top view





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tomruijgrok (May 1, 2013)

*First update*

Here’s the first update: 
I’ve build the stand for the desk and the desk itself!
 On the picture is only one stand, but there are 2.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Here’s the desk itself. 






[/URL][/IMG]

Tomorrow a new update!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 1, 2013)

sub. that guy is famous. he is known as l3p here


----------



## tomruijgrok (May 3, 2013)

*Update 4*

This evening i’ve painted the desk with the first layer, which is black


----------



## tomruijgrok (May 5, 2013)

*Update 5*

Yesterday I’ve made a place for my legs,  because 20 cm between your arms and legs is just too much. It wasn’t comfortable. 












 Sponsored by:


----------



## Sinzia (May 5, 2013)

In4sub.

I love deskmods!


----------



## jgunning (May 6, 2013)

im subbed too!!I love deskmods too!!They are the DEAL!! xD


----------



## tomruijgrok (May 9, 2013)

*Update 6*

Today I got a very nice package of coolermaster! It was a Silent pro m2 850watt PSU.


----------



## tomruijgrok (Jun 9, 2013)

After a long time a new Update! I had to wait 3 weeks for my package with watercool stuff

Somewhere in this week, I will get my new Graphics Card and RAM

Nice Package with some watercooling stuff













Early Birthday present from my mom:













Some of the hardware ( RAM and Graphics card will be upgraded soon)





The Cpu Waterblock installed













Now it is cool:





This was my desk, while waiting for my packages


----------



## tomruijgrok (Oct 12, 2013)

*update*

After a long time, finally an update! 

I have build in all of the hardware! 







]

unfortunately I don't have pictures of this proces, because my camera died. But I will try to make a lot of pictures from now on. 

Yesterday, I build a place where I can put my HDD's 





















Maybe I will sleeve those cables, because now they look very ugly

I have bought a new pump, because the old one was very loud


----------

